# Macros auf G15 ?



## pflock (13. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen

hat jmd eine G15 tastatur und kann mir sagen, wie ich schnellmacros setzen kann?

mann muss ja MR klicken, damit man die schnellmacro setzen kann.
z.b bei moroes wen ich einer der 4 gehilfen ins macro nehmen will (zuerst eines schnell schreiben) aber nicht's geht danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre nett, wen sich jmd melden würde.

thx


----------



## Psytis (13. Mai 2008)

Also du drückst MR, dann die G taste auf die aufgezeichnet werden soll, dann den befehl (die befehle) und wenn du fertig bist wieder MR.
Um spezielle gegner ins target zu nehmen zb: /target Mobname
Solche makros kannst du aber auch bei dem mitgelieferten G15 programm gleich vordefinieren.
Irgendwasgibts da noch mit /focus aber da kenn ich mich net aus. ich bin tank da brauch ich so was net wirklich^^


----------



## ThomasO (13. Mai 2008)

"alt + f4"

Boa witzig -.-

Bei der G15 kann man das ziemlich simpel über die G15 eigene Software einstellen.


----------



## Ocian (13. Mai 2008)

wie gut das die combi alt +f4 auf der g15 ausgeschaltet ist sobald man auf game umschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (13. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> wie gut das die combi alt +f4 auf der g15 ausgeschaltet ist sobald man auf game umschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ironie wegen dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder funzt das echt?
War bis jetzt halt nicht blöd genug Alt+F4 zu drücken (bzw. hätte es nicht gebraucht).






And no i didnt rtfm.


----------



## Kayzu (13. Mai 2008)

naja noch einfacher als dir das die Software macht gehts nimmer.
Hab eigentlich für jede Ini irgendwelche Hotkey auf den G Tasten.

/target Dämonenketten

usw.
Musst halt mal die Software durchschauen.


----------



## chinsai (13. Mai 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> alt + f4



du hast auch nix besseres zu tun als sinnloses zu posten oder?

@ Psytis geht doch eig auch mit dem normalen makro programm bei wow also mit /makro und dann /target Moroes etc


----------



## Lysandro (13. Mai 2008)

Standart - Weg:
Man lege die auf die G15 Tasten keine Makros sondern Tastenkombinatoinen wie z.B: Strg + Alt + 1
Dann holst du dir ein "Button" Addon (Bongos, G15Keys, ....)
Legst auf Extrabuttons die Tsatenkombinationen wie auf der G15.
Danach in WoW Macros schreiben die man braucht, und auf die Tasten legen
Zum Beispiel:

```
#show Shackle Undead
/clearfocus [modifier:shift]
/focus [target=focus,noexists]; [target=focus,dead]
/clearfocus [target=focus,help]
/stopcasting
/cast [target=focus,exists,harm] Shackle Undead; Shackle Undead
```

Was macht das ganze?
Das akutelle Target wird in den Focus genohmen, und geshakled.
Beim nächsten klick wird der aktuelle Cast unterbrichen und das Ziel im Focus wieder geshakled, OHNE das aktuelle Ziel aus dme Target zu verlieren.......
Mit "Shift" wird der Focus umgesetzt.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> wie gut das die combi alt +f4 auf der g15 ausgeschaltet ist sobald man auf game umschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt nicht. Grad getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Blizzard mag die Macrofunktion dieser Tastatur überhaupt nicht - diverse Nutzer wurden bereits deshalb gesperrt.

Einige Blueposts zum Thema:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...85461&sid=1
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...25514&sid=1
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...03623&sid=1
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...10914&sid=1


----------



## Krimson (13. Mai 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Blizzard mag die Macrofunktion dieser Tastatur überhaupt nicht - diverse Nutzer wurden bereits deshalb gesperrt.
> 
> Einige Blueposts zum Thema:
> 
> ...


das kann blizz egal sein ob du mit ner g15 spielst ich spiele ,zeit langen mit der tastatur und hab mal nachgefragt bei uns in forum blizz hat auch geantwortet man darf sie nutzen und für die makros usw auch


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> das kann blizz egal sein ob du mit ner g15 spielst



Wenn sie wie eine normale Tastatur einsetzt, ja. Wenn die Makrofunktion der Tastatur (nicht des Clients!) verwendet wird, nein.

So steht es in den Blueposts, die ich verlinkt habe.



> ich spiele ,zeit langen mit der tastatur und hab mal nachgefragt bei uns in forum blizz hat auch geantwortet man darf sie nutzen und für die makros usw auch



Tatsächlich. Verlink das Posting mal, ich habe noch nie gesehen dass in einem Bluepost der Einsatz der Makrofunktion dieser Tastatur gestattet wurde.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2008)

ach was is das denn für ein schwachsinn... sperre weil ich irgendwelche makros auf meiner g15 hab wenn ich so einen bockmist höre...

das is hardware du kannst spielen mit was du willst und wenn es das spiel selber möglich macht ein makro "soundso" zu erstellen dann darfste das auch benutzen, g15 hin oder her...

hab auch bestmmte sachen auf die g tasten gelegt was cs betrifft zum beispiel und es is vollkommen egal was ich mir da belege, da kannste doch nich auch einfach kommen und sagen das ich cheate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das erklärt sich doch von selbst wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt xD


----------



## Natara (13. Mai 2008)

stimme meinem vorganger zu ... benutze jetzt fast 2 jahre ne g15 jeder weiß es jeder kennt mich ... schon mit nem gm drüber gesprochen ...alles kein problem ... du kannst ja auch dir selber makros basteln und auf einzelne tasten legen musst ja keine g15 für haben !

MFG Nat


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2008)

eben ganz genau macht keinen unterschied. die g tasten sind nix anderes als die normalen tasten. du bestimmst ja für eine g taste irgendeine deiner normalen tasten der unterschied is einfach nur die anordnung..

(also sprich  G1= Q   G2= W  G3= E   zum beispiel und so weiter und so weiter )


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

/shrug

Ich sage nicht, dass das schummeln ist. Blizzard sagt das.

Wenn ihr das Risiko eingehen wollt, ist das euer Problem. Fakt ist, dass der Einsatz der Makrofunktion für komplexe Makros als Botting eingestuft wird:

"It depends on the complexity of the macros that are used. If you can press one button, and walk away from the keyboard, and your character is able to virtually play itself, then it is a violation of the Terms of Use."

Am Ende tauchen hier dann wieder Threads auf, in denen gejammert wird dass der Account gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Mai 2008)

Ihr solltet mal lernen, ingame-Makros und G15-Makros zu unterscheiden... *g*


----------



## Kheldòr (13. Mai 2008)

Hi erstmal, 

kann sein das das einige von euch falsch aufgenommen haben. (Hab mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen aber auf jeden fall das vom blizz Forum)

Du darfst die Makro funktionen, es sei denn das makro würde so funktionieren das du dich vom pc entfernen kannst und dein char macht alles automatisch. z.B. Du drückst g1 und dein char läuft automatisch von punkt a nach punkt b und killt mob x! *Sowas is verboten*

Wenn man jetzt aber n makro anlegt das man etwas bestimmtes ins target nimmt und dann eine folge von zaubern wirkt is das immer noch im Rahmen der vorschriften die blizz stellt...

Hoffe ich konnte n bischen weiterhelfen

Mfg Kheldòr


----------



## Ocian (13. Mai 2008)

Jop, da hat Carchi recht.

Denn mit G15 makros sind sachen möglich die im Spiel nicht erlaubt sind.
Beispiel ganze Castsequencen auf eine Taste legen, klar gibt es auch ingame die castsequence funktion jedoch muss man dabei noch die taste mehrfach hintereinander drücken, mit g15 makros kann man einen ganzen bosskampf auf eine taste legen und er castet durch während man sich vor den TV setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal lernen, ingame-Makros und G15-Makros zu unterscheiden... *g*



Ich spreche die ganze Zeit von G15-Makros (und das dürfte auch klar rübergekommen sein).

Wobei es schon fraglich ist ob Warden (das ist die Spyware im WoW-Client, die das System permanent während des Spielens überwacht) einen Unterschied zwischen Makros vom (WoW)-Client und G15-Makros machen kann oder generell Alarm schlägt, wenn der Tastaturtreiber gefunden wird.


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2008)

Das ist doch schwachsinnig...

JEDER mit einer XYZ - Tastatur kann sich makros usw. machen. Man brauch nur ein bestimmtest programm und schon hat man auf der Taste [E] ein Makro, wie Blizzard es nicht mag...

Im grunde ist es nonsinns jmd wegen einem makro zu bannen.
der 0815user macht:
Nova - Icebolt - Icelance  --> 3klicks

das Makro macht:
Nova - Icebolt - Icelance  --> 1 klick, führt 3 klicks aus


wo ist da der unterschied? der eine drückt mehr, der andere weniger. ein makro ist KEIN Bot, ein Bot arbeitet vollkommen selbstständig!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu den Makros:
Ich würds nicht in der G15 software machen. Aus meinen erfahrungen herraus ist das spiel manchmal zu langsam, um die befehlskette zu erkennen. sprich es passiert nichts.
Ich mach mir meine Makros immer so:

InGame ein stink normales makro anlegen, bsp /target XYZ
dieses makro geb ich ein tastenkürzel, meist: [Strg] + [Alt] + [C] ...wobei C variiert.
Dann leg ich mir ein Makro in der G15 software an, was die Tastenkomo enthölt, also: [Strg] + [Alt] + [C]

Resultat:
- garantiert kein unterbrechen durch laggs
- keine "verstöße" gegen Blizz AGBs


Zu den Moden "Work" und "Game".
Der Schalter deaktiviert lediglich die [Windooftaste]...
... die [Windooftaste] drückt man ja ab und zu mal versehendlich... aber wer sich bei [Alt] + [F4] verdrückt hat... omFg, rofl, wie soll das gehen? X'D

Edit:
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/9562/  is ganz nice für die G15


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das ist doch schwachsinnig...
> 
> JEDER mit einer XYZ - Tastatur kann sich makros usw. machen. Man brauch nur ein bestimmtest programm und schon hat man auf der Taste [E] ein Makro, wie Blizzard es nicht mag...



Was ist daran Schwachsinnig? Die Verwendung von Third-Party-Programmen wird in den Nutzungsbedingungen ausdrücklich untersagt. Die Makrofunktion der G15 gehört dazu.


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Was ist daran Schwachsinnig? Die Verwendung von Third-Party-Programmen wird in den Nutzungsbedingungen ausdrücklich untersagt. Die Makrofunktion der G15 gehört dazu.



Third-Party-Programme, die den Spieleablauf von WoW ändern - Jo!

Aber sag mir ma worin der unterschied besteht ob nun meine Tastatur 3 tasten drückt oder ob ich das selbst mache?


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber sag mir ma worin der unterschied besteht ob nun meine Tastatur 3 tasten drückt oder ob ich das selbst mache?



Es vereinfacht den Spielablauf für dich. Auch wenn es nur drei Tasten sind. Andere Spieler hingegen müssen eben diese drei Tasten drücken. Zumal die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit mit einem Makro wesentlich höher ist, als würdest du diese Tasten selbst drücken.

Nicht ohne Grund ist die Makrofunktionalität des WoW-Clients so eingeschränkt, wie sie ist.


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Jupiter (13. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> das kann blizz egal sein ob du mit ner g15 spielst ich spiele ,zeit langen mit der tastatur und hab mal nachgefragt bei uns in forum blizz hat auch geantwortet man darf sie nutzen und für die makros usw auch



Das kann ich nur bestätigen ... als mir mein Hunter mal keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat aber als top DD mitmusste^^ hab ich mit nem GM gesprochen, ob ich mir ein Makro machen darf beidem ich zB eine ganze Rotation drinn habe die sich immer wieder wiederholt, sodass ich zu beginn des Kampfes "den Knopf" drücke und dann zuschaue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... er meinte so lange ich am PC sitze (auch wenn ich nix machen muss^^) sei das OK ...


aber naja ... nach 2 Raids wollte ich wieder selber spielen xD und seit dem Benutze ich das auch nicht ... interessant war auch, dass die DPS minimal höher war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... was aber nicht mehr relavant ist, weil man dann auf Trinkets und  "GroßRotundBöse" usw verzichten muss^^

Jetzt mit dem Priest hab ich einfach nur die /cast GH R1 und so auf den Tasten ... mehr nicht ... aber da ich meine G15 einschicken muss (Hintergrundbeleuchtung des LCDs futsch) wer ich wohl umsteigen auf W+strg ...

Gruß
Julian^^


----------



## Mymythos (13. Mai 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Third-Party-Programme, die den Spieleablauf von WoW ändern - Jo!
> 
> Aber sag mir ma worin der unterschied besteht ob nun meine Tastatur 3 tasten drückt oder ob ich das selbst mache?



naja ich denk mal wenn Du Dein Beitrag nochmal genau liest wirst Du selbst die Logik erkennen. Aber ich versuchs nochmal: Spielablauf <-> 3 tasten drücken oder eine.....ich denk mal das ist in der Tat ein unterschiedlicher Spielablauf und Spieler mit Makro sind sicher erfolgreicher ich mein ist auch logisch sonst würds ja keiner nutzen...


----------



## SixNight (13. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop, da hat Carchi recht.
> 
> Denn mit G15 makros sind sachen möglich die im Spiel nicht erlaubt sind.



Pöse wie sich blizz imma anpissen muss ob ich ne Bratpfanne als Mousepad benutze Meine Maus geräusche macht und Vibriert oda ich ne G5 keyboard benutze wayne :O die sollen sich ma net so anstellen is doch funny die ganze zusatz funktionen


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell sehe ich keinen Vorteil daraus...
- die Zeit bleibt die gleiche, um die auktionen durch zu führen, egal obs nun attacken sind oder befehle

eher einen Nachteil:
- z.B. als Mage folgendes makro, was ausgeführt wird:
Nova - Blinzeln - frostblitz - lanze
--> shami stellt dieses lustige totem auf
---> normaler spieler unterbricht frostblitz und feuert nur ne lanze ab
----> Makro folgt seinen anweisungen
----> bricht man frostblitz mit springen ab, bleibt eine wartezeit, bis die nächste funktion im makro ausgeführt wird
-----> Zeitverlust
------> ein großer Nachteil

und bewehle, die einzelne Targets durchscrollen, z.B.:
#1 /target X
#2 /target Y
#3 /target Z
--> dreimal aufs makro hämmern oder die G-Tasten benutzen, die im prinzip auch 3x aufs makro hämmern, bloß wieder mit der gefahr, das die situation anders verläuft.

Also kurz: es bleibt immer ne gefahr, dass das makro sinnlos ist, man kann nicht flexibel reagieren.

Flexibelität - ist es das, warum Blizz soetwas verbietet?
wohl kaum.

Kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen.
Der Bug, unter SW usw. zu gelangen besteht seitdem es wow gibt...

Blizzard beschäftigt sich lieber seine Macht zu presentieren: Mach das, Mach das nicht, wirst gebannt!
Chinafarmer is auch sunn ding... ohne SpamSentry wäre der Chat voll... Blizz ist zu blöd, um "SpamSentry" in den Chatserver ein zu bauen, ums ma einfach zu sagen...
und sunn einfachen bug, einfach einen unsichtbaren block vor den leaks hinzuzufügen, das ist denen zu hoch!

Den leuten geld aus den taschen ziehen - runter drücken, damit sie ja nichts zu melden haben und sein ding machen, so kenn ich blizz und es wird immer schlimmer... *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (13. Mai 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Den leuten geld aus den taschen ziehen - runter drücken, damit sie ja nichts zu melden haben und sein ding machen, so kenn ich blizz und es wird immer schlimmer... *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das schlimmste ist: die zwingen Millionen Spieler täglich zum Spielen! Man hat ja keine Wahl. Man kann sich das nicht aussuchen, ob man spielen will und freiwillig die Spielregeln akzeptiert oder es lieber bleiben lässt...


----------



## LordofFrog (13. Mai 2008)

es wird immer von komplexen makros gesprochen, aber ab wann is ein makro auf der g15/g11 komplex und wann net? ich hab zum beispiel eins, das  castet eisige adern und dann 20x frostbold. damit schaffe ich EINEN FB mehr, in den 20 sek. is nicht komplex oder?


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2008)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> es wird immer von komplexen makros gesprochen, aber ab wann is ein makro auf der g15/g11 komplex und wann net? ich hab zum beispiel eins, das  castet eisige adern und dann 20x frostbold. damit schaffe ich EINEN FB mehr, in den 20 sek. is nicht komplex oder?



ne, komplex ist mehrere, verschiedene aktionen hintereinander...


----------



## Gronwell (14. Mai 2008)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> es wird immer von komplexen makros gesprochen, aber ab wann is ein makro auf der g15/g11 komplex und wann net? ich hab zum beispiel eins, das  castet eisige adern und dann 20x frostbold. damit schaffe ich EINEN FB mehr, in den 20 sek. is nicht komplex oder?



Doch genau das will blizzard ja gerade nicht, weil man so die zauber viel besser timen kann, bzw. leichter timen kann, weil man selbst nur einen knopf drückt und nicht immer erneut drücken muss.


----------



## Jetrel (14. Mai 2008)

Kheldòr schrieb:


> Hi erstmal,
> 
> kann sein das das einige von euch falsch aufgenommen haben. (Hab mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen aber auf jeden fall das vom blizz Forum)
> 
> ...



die beiden sachen sind für mich dasselbe.. aber k..

finds gut dass das verboten ist! (ja ich habe die G11)


----------



## Cynda (15. Mai 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste ist: die zwingen Millionen Spieler täglich zum Spielen! Man hat ja keine Wahl. Man kann sich das nicht aussuchen, ob man spielen will und freiwillig die Spielregeln akzeptiert oder es lieber bleiben lässt...





ÄÄÄÄHM....
ich glaub du verstehst da was nicht!
Man kann auch auf einer normalen Tastatur makros speichern.
/target dämonenketten ist nur eines- das legst dir auf deine Leiste in WoW, dann drückst auf der Tastatur auf 1 und du hast das target..
Auf der G15 hab ich das auf g12 gespeichert. SUPER- wo ist der unterschied?

Nächstes beispiel: wir magier haben (bei richtiger skillung) den instant pyro- zuvor aktiviert man alle trinkets, drückt dann die 2 Talente im Arkan baum (geistesgegenwart und noch ein 2.) und dann klickt man auf Pyroschlag. Auch da hab ich mir in Game ein Makro geschrieben (man kann das ja auch super schön benennen, sogar ein design auswählen ect.) Hab mir dieses Makro auf die G15 gelegt

Das ist sicher nicht illegal oO
Zeig mir einen, der sich keine Makros schreibt, der im High Content Level bei WoW ist- (du bist doch viel schneller und wenns Blizz nicht passt, dann sollen sie den /makro befehl enfach raus löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bryon (15. Mai 2008)

Cynda schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄHM....
> ich glaub du verstehst da was nicht!



Nope. Ich glaube du verstehst was nicht.



> Man kann auch auf einer normalen Tastatur makros speichern.



Um die geht es hier auch überhaupt nicht. Es geht nicht um Makros im WoW-Client. Es geht um G15-Makros. Die ermöglichen es, Spielabläufe zu automatisieren.


----------



## Xtros (15. Mai 2008)

In den AGB's steht eindeutig das keine "Arbeitsvorgänge"/"Kampfabwicklungen" automatisch funktionieren dürfen - das heißt man darf keine Zauberfolge, sowie kein Cooldown eines Zaubers einprogrammiert werden in einem der G-Macro's eingebaut werden.

z. B. 
/petattack
/wirken Mal des Jägers                 bis hier ist es noch erlaubt!
*cooldown 3 sec.*    (kA wie der Code heißt) - warten bis pet aggro aufgebaut hat!
/wirken Gezielter Schuss
*cooldown* (1 sec.)
/wirken arkaner Schuss
*cooldown* (1 sec.)
/wirken Zuverlässiger Schuss
...

Zum anderen darf man mit der G15 auch nur andere Tasten bzw. Tastenkombination auf der Tastatur benutzen z. B. Str + Alt + 1 !

Ich hoffe ich habe dir dabei geholfen...

Ich habe hier in diesem Beitrag nur geschrieben was man NICHT DARF!

Doch du kannst es schon machen.... aber du solltest dich net dabei erwischen lassen, sonst wäre es wie oben genannt ein automatischer Vorgang... der oft mit einem Bann geahndet wird!



> Das ist sicher nicht illegal oO
> Zeig mir einen, der sich keine Makros schreibt, der im High Content Level bei WoW ist- (du bist doch viel schneller und wenns Blizz nicht passt, dann sollen sie den /makro befehl enfach raus löschen tongue.gif)



Zu dem sag ich hier nur, das man mit normalen Makros wie im WoW-Client keine Cooldowns einbauen kann also nur Arbeitsgänge ohne Cooldown mit Makros möglich sind!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Xtros


P.S. ich hab die blauen Post GENAU übersetzt / die AGB's gelesen!!! Was ein paar net Schaden würde!


----------



## Hadec (15. Mai 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hat jmd eine G15 tastatur und kann mir sagen, wie ich schnellmacros setzen kann?
> 
> ...



Hi du musst ingame gehen
dann MR drücken, dann G1 drücken, dann die Tasten drücken wo die fähigkeiten draufsind (z.B. als Schurke 1= Verstümmeln 2=Mantel der Schatten usw.) dann wieder MR und fertig ist ein fähigkeiten makro

Mfg Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (15. Mai 2008)

Aber sei Vorsichtig mache deine makros nicht zu aufwendig sonst gild es als One-Button-Kill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

frage bei den makros wo du dir nicht sicher bist besser noch einen Gm 

MvG Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mal aus dem offiziellen Forum zitieren darf:

"
    Q u o t e:
    Using the Keyboard in itself is not against the ToS.

    However, as covered in an older post, using the software that allows you to create macro's does violate the ToS (Third Party Software).



Bingo. So long as your use of the keyboard does not involve creating macros that allow you to control your character without being actively at your computer -- or otherwise automate behaviour that requires hardware commands -- you should be square. Have fun and be safe, Agripina. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


Der Link dazu. Stand auch schon auf Seite 1 oder so.
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...25514&sid=1

Also die G11+G15 Tastatur ist erlaubt. Genauso die Makro Software die dazu gehört. Ihr dürft euch nur kein Makro schreiben, welches ohne euer zu tuen für euch Spielt.

MfG


----------



## Gronwell (15. Mai 2008)

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen, man kanns nutzen, darf nur keine Pausen in die Makros einbauen, also die Makros nur soweit über die Tastatur erstellen, wie man es auch direkt im spiel mit /marko machen könnte.


----------



## Delwod (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mit ein GM geredet weil ich auch darfon gehöhrt habe das es verboten ist die makro funktion von der G15 zu nutzen der Gm hat dardrauf hin gesagt es sei alles erlaubt was man auch normal alls makro oder lua script programiren kann!




MTF
Delwod



ps. Sorry für shreibfelern bin Legesteniker!


----------



## Lucelia (16. Mai 2008)

hier mein kurzes und freundliches Gespräch mit nem GM vor 10 Minuten, da ich auch an ner G15 hock ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peda87 (16. Mai 2008)

also ich finds lächerlich sich darüber zustreiten, ob es nun cheaten ist oder nicht. dafür brauch ich keine g15 da kann ich mir auch n normales ingame macro machen leg mir das in die leiste hab ich auch aus drei einen klick gemacht. ich bin auch begeisterter g15 user, aber macros über g-tasten ...naja... wie häufig benutzt man die tasten denn bitte schon? is n nettes extra aber macht nen spieler auch nich unbedingt besser.

mfg der peda


http://www.g15-applets.de/  sehr praktische site


----------



## Seryma (16. Mai 2008)

hat nix mit Makros zu tun, aber hiermit könnt ihr die Tasten der G15 Tastatur Ingame sinnvoll verwenden:

Curse - G15 Buttons (continued)


----------



## DalaiLamer (16. Mai 2008)

Es gibt in den 'Tastaturbelegungen die option "focustarget setzten" und "focus target anviseren"
(so oder so ähnlich heisst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
die legst du dir einfach auf 2 der g-keys, dann hat sichs mit /target "dingsbums" macros schreiben 

(ja ich bin stinkfaul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit:
ja und du darfst mit der G15 den GCD nicht umgehen ansonsten kannst du machen was du willst


----------



## Tarlic (16. Mai 2008)

Lysandro schrieb:


> Standart - Weg:
> Man lege die auf die G15 Tasten keine Makros sondern Tastenkombinatoinen wie z.B: Strg + Alt + 1
> Dann holst du dir ein "Button" Addon (Bongos, G15Keys, ....)
> Legst auf Extrabuttons die Tsatenkombinationen wie auf der G15.
> ...



Also gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Makro mit direckt auf ne G15 zu packen AUßER es selbst einzugeben(also wenn kopieren)? 
Voralldingen würde das Selbsteingeben überhaupt funktionieren aufgrund den Zeilenabständen?


----------



## DalaiLamer (16. Mai 2008)

Tarlic schrieb:


> okay und wie gehts es auf nicht normaleweise?
> also gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Makro mit direckt auf ne G15 zu packen AUßER es selbst einzugeben(also wenn kopieren)? und würde das selbst eingeben auch funktionieren aufgrund den Zeilenabständen?




erstell das makro im makro interface und legs z.b. in castbar 3 auf platz 3 
dann nimmste das makro mit MR G1 shift3 3 MR auf, so schwer?


----------



## Tarlic (16. Mai 2008)

DalaiLamer schrieb:


> erstell das makro im makro interface und legs z.b. in castbar 3 auf platz 3
> dann nimmste das makro mit MR G1 shift3 3 MR auf, so schwer?


Warum antwortest du nicht auf meine Frage?
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich es so machen könnte, nur mir gehts nichts alleine darum, dass es irgendwie geht, sondern 
1. ich will verstehen wie das funktioniert
2. könnte ich ja sonst auch direckt die tastenkombi für den slot drücken
3. mal angenommen ich hab keinen Platz mehr bei mir in den Bars und ich will sie auch net unnötig durch Addons erweitern auf Grund der Optik


----------



## Lucelia (16. Mai 2008)

Tarlic schrieb:


> Warum antwortest du nicht auf meine Frage?
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich es so machen könnte, nur mir gehts nichts alleine darum, dass es irgendwie geht, sondern
> 1. ich will verstehen wie das funktioniert
> 2. könnte ich ja sonst auch direckt die tastenkombi für den slot drücken
> 3. mal angenommen ich hab keinen Platz mehr bei mir in den Bars und ich will sie auch net unnötig durch Addons erweitern auf Grund der Optik



zu 3.:

dann schnappst du dir das g15-bars addon, blendest die bars im spiel halt aus, und darfst dir dann merken, was du wie belegt hast, oder du besorgst dir g15-keymap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai112 (16. Mai 2008)

es ist kaum möglich mit einer G11/G15 Tastatur ein Makro zu machen dass man während eines Bossfights afk gehen kann...
Ein wenig Movement verlangt fast jeder Boss und dazu kommt, dass fast jeder Bossfight anders verläuft, selbst beim selben Boss wird der immer in anderen Zeiten gekillt...
Daher ist es nicht nötig in dieser Hinsicht was zu automatisieren. Zum farmen kann man auch nur einen Mob töten, muss dann den nächsten wieder anvisieren und wieder das Makro starten, Sry aber farmen ist ja so schon urlangweilig, aber mit Makro wird das ganze ja schlimmer als Angeln -.-

Ich habe mir einige wichtige Instanz-Makros gemacht, auf die obersten Reihen alle Symbole gelegt, dann pet passive beim hunter auf g18, muss ich mich nicht so meine Finger verrenken und ansonsten diverse /target Makros...


----------



## Tarlic (16. Mai 2008)

```
#show Shackle Undead
/clearfocus [modifier:shift]
/focus [target=focus,noexists]; [target=focus,dead]
/clearfocus [target=focus,help]
/stopcasting
/cast [target=focus,exists,harm] Shackle Undead; Shackle Undead
```
Also gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Makro mit direckt auf ne G15 zu packen AUßER es selbst einzugeben(also wenn kopieren)? 
Voralldingen würde das Selbsteingeben überhaupt funktionieren aufgrund den Zeilenabständen?

mfG Tarlic


----------



## Segojan (16. Mai 2008)

Die Tatsache, dass WoW für das Display der G15 Tastatur (alte Version) ein eigenes Anzeigeprogramm mitbringt, würd ich als Indiz verstehen, dass die Verwendung dieser Tastatur zulässig ist. (Ich hielte es für unlogisch, wenn das Display abgelesen werden darf, die Makrotasten aber nicht belegt werden dürfen).

Über das, was angezeigt wird, kann man geteilter Meinung sein. (Ich hab auch beim Spielen den Performance Monitor in der Anzeige.)


----------



## Kawock (16. Mai 2008)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> es wird immer von komplexen makros gesprochen, aber ab wann is ein makro auf der g15/g11 komplex und wann net? ich hab zum beispiel eins, das  castet eisige adern und dann 20x frostbold. damit schaffe ich EINEN FB mehr, in den 20 sek. is nicht komplex oder?



Wobei Quartz, auch wenns kein Makro ist, das auch macht. Es berechnet Lags bzw. die Verbindung und es ist dann dann möglich 0,1sek schneller zu casten. (BEISPIEL)


----------



## Cynda (16. Mai 2008)

@ mein Comment zu: Jeder der wow im high lvl content zockt benutzt makros...

... damit meine ich in Game makros die dann auf gaming tastaturen gelegt werden oder eben mit mausklick auf makro direkt im spiel betätigt werden.

jegliche andere Makros, welche man für automatisierte spielabläufe schreibt, sind mir gänzlich unbekannt und nimmt doch den spielspaß.
Dass solche Handlungen nicht erlaubt sind, ist verständlich.
(Folgedessen *meineserachtens* sinnlose diskussion, denn wir spielen ja, weil es uns spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Mai 2008)

hab ein makro für das man sicherlich auch gebannt wird!

W \/
leertaste \/
w ^ 
leertaste ^

\/ = drücken
^ = loslassen

ermöglicht sehr einfaches walljumping... und das mag blizz net weil man dadurch spieler verarschen kann... früher konnte man so in ZF ohne durchs ini tor zu gehen und als fernkämpfer nahkämpfer vor dem tor ganken.... DAS SOLL JETZT NATÜRLICH KEINE AUFFORERUNG SEIN DIES ZU TUN SONDERN NUR EINE WARNUNG VOR SOLCHEN MAKROS DIE MAN GANZ EASY BEI GOOGLE FINDET!


----------



## Cyrnic (19. Mai 2008)

die G15 kann ein vorteil sein. oder generell jedes Programm das die arbeit des spielers übernimmt ich selbst habe keine G15 aber ich denke es kann ein vorteil sein. wenn es mit der G15 zb möglich ist das ich ins bett gehe aber online beleibe und mich ka mit meinem 70er nach tyrs hand stelle und der dann 7 stunden da rumrennt ist das denke ich schon ein vorteil.  auch wenn es 99% der leute nicht so nutzen würden gibts bestimmt n paar nerds die sich aus langweile einen ich farme alleine gebiet XY macro bauen.


----------



## Lucelia (19. Mai 2008)

Cyrnic schrieb:


> die G15 kann ein vorteil sein. oder generell jedes Programm das die arbeit des spielers übernimmt ich selbst habe keine G15 aber ich denke es kann ein vorteil sein. wenn es mit der G15 zb möglich ist das ich ins bett gehe aber online beleibe und mich ka mit meinem 70er nach tyrs hand stelle und der dann 7 stunden da rumrennt ist das denke ich schon ein vorteil.  auch wenn es 99% der leute nicht so nutzen würden gibts bestimmt n paar nerds die sich aus langweile einen ich farme alleine gebiet XY macro bauen.



das ist mit der g15 technisch nicht möglich..da brauchste schon nen bot für..und der its nach Blizzard's EULA nicht legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Mai 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> hier mein kurzes und freundliches Gespräch mit nem GM vor 10 Minuten, da ich auch an ner G15 hock ^^
> [...]



Auch wenn der Post schon was älter ist:

Komisch, ich hatte in Erinnerung mal im offiziellen Forum einen Bluepost gelesen zu haben, dass es solange erlaubt ist, den GCD via G15-Makros zu umgehen, solange das *keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern* bringt.

Sprich:

Casts mit einer Pause für GCD aneinanderhängen, um im PvP Sekundenbruchteile einzusparen: Nicht erlaubt.

Makro schreiben, das den GCD umgeht um z.B. zehn Stacks Wasser herbei zu zaubern oder die Gruppe in Instanzen durchzubuffen (das war AFAIK sogar ein konkretes Beispiel): Erlaubt.

Schön, dass es für sowas konkrete und feststehende Richtlinien gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Mai 2008)

EDIT: Doppelpost. Sorry dafür...


----------



## oThal (19. Mai 2008)

Bei exzessiven benutzen der Makro Funktion dieser Tastatur soll es schon zu mehreren Bans gekommen sein...wäre da vorsichtig...

lg


----------



## peda87 (20. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch ne toll leuchtende g15 mit diesen special tasten, die ich nur hab um arena partner und tanks  ins target zu nehmen... d.h. ich habe nur /target tankname den rest wie segen in fds switchen oder heilen mach ich komplett über die standard tastatur bzw maus. und wenn ich dann sowas seh...

QUELLTEXT
#show Shackle Undead
/clearfocus [modifier:shift]
/focus [target=focus,noexists]; [target=focus,dead]
/clearfocus [target=focus,help]
/stopcasting
/cast [target=focus,exists,harm] Shackle Undead; Shackle Undead

Oo da denke ich mir doch was macht der spieler?
wo bleibt da die herausforderung?es geht doch darum seine persönliche spielart zu verbessern.

ich könnte mir auch

                             /cast Heiliger Schock 
                             /cast Lichtblitz

also makro machen aber meiner meinung nach muss ich auch meinen char so beherschen, das ich auch alle fights ohne makros machen kann.oder das tolle magier makro mit der nova und der lanze. ey , da fass ich mir doch an den kopf, das ist kein richtiges spielen mehr...ihr automatisiert eure attacken um eure langsamkeit oder verplantheit zu überdecken ( nicht böse gemeint aber das mit der nova und der lanze regt mich echt grad auf )

soweit von mir


----------



## Dusktumy (20. Mai 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hat jmd eine G15 tastatur und kann mir sagen, wie ich schnellmacros setzen kann?
> 
> ...



Rede einfach mal mit nem GM, da er dir sagen kann welche Makros Du Dir nicht erstellen darfst mit der G15.
Ich habe die Erfahrung selbst gemacht, da die G15 sehr viel Arbeit abnimmt mit den Richtigen Makros, die in der Regel nicht so erstellt werden können.

Es gibt sehr viele Makros wo Du erstellen darfst aber auch einige wo nicht und auf sowas wurde ich schon aufgefordert diese makros von meiner G15 zu löschen.


----------

